# Cost of Pole barn / Garage



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Been thinking about a pole barn or garage at our cabin in the NW corner of Lake County. Wondering about price from start to finish with floor, no insulation, no electric or interior walls, permits and me not doing any of the work. Anyone have one built lately if you could give me a sq ft price? I am thinking 28x40 two over head doors and one service door, I may cheap out and only put in a minimum sized one stall garage but I am sure the price per sq foot will be much higher. I guess it all depends on that price


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Call Morton Buildings for a quote.


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

Left out the other important dimension, how high? 

Stop by your local lumber yard and they will give you a quote in minutes for materials and provide you with a list of all the local builders to also give you a quick quote. Within one hour you will have a price to make your decision.

If you go with the pole barn and going high, also consider putting a lean on one side, cheap extra overhead coverage.


----------



## Yarcraft (Jul 15, 2006)

I put a 30 x 40 x 14.5 up in Oakland county about two years ago. I was at 19.5 before Windows and doors. This was for steel roof and siding with 4 inch fiber reinforced concrete.

I had another 4 k in Windows and doors plus 3k in dirt work.

I paid for some premium items like laminated posts and osb with membrane under the steel roof.


----------



## 313Sparky (May 3, 2017)

2 years ago, in Standish, 24 x 32 x 8 pole barn, with steel roof, with ridge vent, 1' overhang, osb with membrane to eliminate condensation, concrete floor plus 10 x 32 parking pad, 36” service door and 16 ‘garage door, wish I had gone 12’ tall. 16,500$, having a dry secure building, priceless. As mentioned above Check with local lumber yard or building inspector about references.Go check out there work !


----------



## rick1984 (Jan 30, 2011)

Midwest pole barn put one up in 2 days for me 24x32x8 there in Midland they service the whole state $8900.00 start to finish that was in 2011 though not sure if prices changed


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

313Sparky said:


> 2 years ago, in Standish, 24 x 32 x 8 pole barn, with steel roof, with ridge vent, 1' overhang, osb with membrane to eliminate condensation, concrete floor plus 10 x 32 parking pad, 36” service door and 16 ‘garage door, wish I had gone 12’ tall. 16,500$, having a dry secure building, priceless. As mentioned above Check with local lumber yard or building inspector about references.Go check out there work !


Did you do the work yourself or hire a company? Got a cottage in Alger right up the road from you and I'm thinking about having one built.


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Had a buddy help build mine 30x60 (not big enough) he is a builder in Sanford and will build just about anywhere. We had it shelled in at the end of the second day. He's fast and quality is very good. Not far from you either. Pm me if you want details and contact info.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I had a 30X50 pole barn built in Au Gres two years ago for 23K. It has a 12X12', electric, overhead door, two 3' entry doors, steel roof with OSB underlayment, 18" overhang, 2' clear panels under overhang (highly recommend), lights, half doz. outlets and the price included a stone driveway and excavation work, which was more than expected, due to several feet of soft, black dirt that had to be replaced with sand and compacted. I'm sure costs have gone up some in the last two years though.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

24'x40'x'12 shingle roof, steel walls, ridge vent, overhang all sides, 18'x11' and 12'x8' insulated doors, 36"man door. $14,000, built in a week, 8 years ago. Excavation was $800. Did the cement myself. Best Built Barns


----------



## 313Sparky (May 3, 2017)

sylvan19 said:


> Did you do the work yourself or hire a company? Got a cottage in Alger right up the road from you and I'm thinking about having one built.


they did it all.


----------



## xx13 (Jul 24, 2014)

Trophy Specialist said:


> I had a 30X50 pole barn built in Au Gres two years ago for 23K. It has a 12X12', electric, overhead door, two 3' entry doors, steel roof with OSB underlayment, 18" overhang, 2' clear panels under overhang (highly recommend), lights, half doz. outlets and the price included a stone driveway and excavation work, which was more than expected, due to several feet of soft, black dirt that had to be replaced with sand and compacted. I'm sure costs have gone up some in the last two years though.


I'm in Au Gres also can you get me the phone number to the pole barn builder? Thanks


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

You might want to check at Menards. It's pretty hard to beat their price when you factor in the 10% rebate. You could use the price as a measuring stick. Goog luck.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

xx13 said:


> I'm in Au Gres also can you get me the phone number to the pole barn builder? Thanks


I had a local contractor do the barn (Don Lee 989-820-7345). He's pretty reputable in the Au Gres area. I also had him do my roof too, which was a pretty complex project with a big stone fireplace that had been leaking. We are happy with his work and his prices were competitive. In the city of Au Gres though there are some limitations on pole barns. I think we were limited to 18' tall, so you have to watch the width and roof pitch of the barn to maximize the height.


----------



## bigfun (Mar 6, 2007)

If you go with a contractor might want to get one lined up and scheduled before the spring. It's looking like it's going to be a very busy season.


----------



## lurebreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

I had Joe Guoan from Joe's tables in Standish build my 30x40 in 2014 . I had the standard post beam built with ice and water guard on top of the osb , electric run to the building, installed 2 garage doors,and he had to run 100 yds of sand in to get me out of the swamp. He also laid down a nice drive path for me using RAP . All in I was at 30k which I feel was very reasonable. If you need excavation done he might be your most economical bet.


----------



## savage14 (Jan 10, 2013)

I have one with two garage doors and service door. I would not get two garage doors if I had it to do over again, as only use one garage door ever. had it built in 2001 cement floor and cement approach.13,000. make sure you think about exactly what you want. are you going to finnish for part of it to be a cabin.mine is 32x30 I wish I had gone bigger cheaper if you go biiger from the start. good luck.


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

+1

My building inspector only had one comment when he looked at mine, said it was 8 foot to short. I looked at him confused and then he said, everyone regrets not building bigger. Sure enough, I am now full and keep on boat tarped outside.


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Walleyze247 said:


> You might want to check at Menards. It's pretty hard to beat their price when you factor in the 10% rebate. You could use the price as a measuring stick. Goog luck.


Menards was a good place to start when I was looking for ideas. I bought my blueprints from them. After that, they were terrible for customer service and information. After talking to some people who bought their packages, they often shorted materials and were not easy to work with. from my experience with them, that is about par. Customer service sucked and they wouldn't give me a materials list after I bought blueprints. I went to my local Carter lumber and had everything on a truck a week later.


----------

